# Not Guilty on all charges



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

WTG jury. 
God Bless Kyle Rittenhouse

BoF


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Lessons learned
1. Do not start a gun fight with a skateboard
2. Do not chase an armed man if all you have is your fists
3. Do not point a gun at somebody unless you are prepared to use it
4. Do not kick an armed man in the head


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The gov. Evers is a typical dem nut job.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I can't remember the last time I felt this good about anything. Maybe there is Hope?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Now on to all the defamation suits and the hope that Kyle never needs to work another day in his life!

So happy today!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Now on to all the defamation suits and the hope that Kyle never needs to work another day in his life!
> 
> So happy today!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

^^^^^^ best post ^^^^^^


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> I can't remember the last time I felt this good about anything. Maybe there is Hope?


Hope?
I doubt it.
One of the lessons from the ancient military tactician concerned "know your enemy."
I constantly strive to do so. And an excellent place to see the mindset of freedom's enemy is on NBC News Facebook page. The comments for most articles will make you scratch your head at the obvious psychosis.
But, for the last week or so, any article covering this trail brought out the mental illness in a big way. Especially with today's articles on the verdict.
I truly fear for our country, because these people vote.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

ItsJustMe said:


> I can't remember the last time I felt this good about anything. Maybe there is Hope?


He was lucky he got a judge who remembers a little thing called the United States Constitution. So long as there are a few such citizens, there is hope.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hope?
> I doubt it.
> One of the lessons from the ancient military tactician concerned "know your enemy."
> I constantly strive to do so. And an excellent place to see the mindset of freedom's enemy is on NBC News Facebook page. The comments for most articles will make you scratch your head at the obvious psychosis.
> ...


And remember what the prosecuted stated, if you have a gun you lose your right to self defense. Look for this expanding in the near future.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedSky said:


> He was lucky he got a judge who remembers a little thing called the United States Constitution. So long as there are a few such citizens, there is hope.


The funeral for the Constitution will be coming soon. They have been chipping away at it for decades. Now watch it being attacked by an excavator.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Now on to all the defamation suits and the hope that Kyle never needs to work another day in his life!
> 
> So happy today!


Now for all the civil wrongful death lawsuits that will bankrupt the poor chap, even if he prevails in each one. The family always initiates a lawsuit lottery. The legal fees alone will be more than he'll even be worth.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait til he sues the pants off ole Joe.

Have you seen the videos. Wrongful death suits will quickly get thrown out of court.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Wrongful death suits will quickly get thrown out of court.


I've got a nickel that says the lawyers needed to defend him ain't gonna work for free.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Kyle Rittenhouse - NOT GUILTY on ALL Counts*
1 Minute Video by Bill Still  [MUST SEE] CORRECT LINK: https://www.bitchute.com/video/ATX4FyD6zTW7/


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Prosecutors Find Mail-In Jury Votes At 3AM, Rittenhouse Now Guilty*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

His defense fund paid for the lawyers who represented him.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> *Prosecutors Find Mail-In Jury Votes At 3AM, Rittenhouse Now Guilty*


That is some funny satire.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally, I got into a "little jam" and even had the police put the bracelets on me *at my desk*! The bad news was that I Iost my job for a month, but the good news was that these same cops who arrested me became my friends. Even during the problematic months these cops even called on me to make sure I was safe and fed.

BTW, most of the police have terrible knives, my guess is that they were never trained. But when these guys drop by to yuck it up and tell me about their latest, they also ask me if I "still sharpen."

So if you mouth off to guy in Madison who pulls out a knife only for you to find out it "twinkles," I'd catch the first cab back to Illinois...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have also read some more of the newspaper items about Rittenhouse. Yikes, I think I violated *more parking tickets* than this man supposedly got into a jam. Then again, this is the supposed "law" following this guy. I wonder if they tried to get him on something before--failed--and now they are trying once again...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Correct Bill Still Video: Kyle Rittenhouse - NOT GUILTY on ALL Counts, 3728


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim’s Rant For The Day. Declarations From Rittenhouse.*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BB rule # 55, never let LE know you sharpen, or #56 have Java,or #57 Let them radar from your driveway,


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Jim, either you are looking for entries on Rittenhouse that have not been seen by most of us, or you simply want the entries to continue. Frankly, I did not see what all the hub-bub was about. Many of us get riled about a post (or the forum ignorance of a belief) only to realize that not many people cared.

What I have found over the entries of "modern posts" is that fame is fleeting and very few people follow-up on continuing additions. My position is that the people who post are essentially people we have communicated with over time and even several decades, only to find that very few stick with the story.

I guess I am one such forum member. Yes, I know that Rittenhouse is in the news, but to be "well read" on the continuing story means that I have pull up tired old reviews. In most cases I get the overall gist of the story, but I seldom want to keep searching for continuing events. In other words, I got the man, I got the story and I already learned of the overriding issue. I am not being blunt, it's just that there are always happenings in Wisconsin, and even that gets tedious.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The Rittenhouse "story" is not a Wisconsin story, it is a national issue. It has to do with self defense, right to bear arms, hypocrisy, libel and a lot more issues.

@The Tourist If you are tired of it then please feel free to ignore these threads.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Again, my apology for the intrusion on this site. I will try to control myself in the future.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Again, my apology for the intrusion on this site. I will try to control myself in the future.


Ignore the peanut gallery. I like reading your posts.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Again, my apology for the intrusion on this site. I will try to control myself in the future.


My "thanks" at Auntie's post was not directed at you.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@jimcosta keep posting, my post was not directed at you.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I will post when I have something to say. I have used the Avoid option on someone for the first time. I just don’t have the time or patience for rudeness. People are welcome to disagree with me all they want but at least share your thinking. I am fed up with people making emotional decisions especially in public discussion forums like a Prepper discussion site. In the case of the person I just blocked his reasoning was about him rather than what was best for the members of this site. I hope this shields me a little.

My plan is when TSHTF I will start a new thread that will give information and PDFs on how to organize one’s community to mitigate suffering of neighbors and to pull out of the chaos on a local level. In a crisis people will be heading to Prepper sites for quick answers. That is why I will continue to hang around. I have information developed over the years ready to be shared at the right moment.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@*Jimcosta*, personally I think you are one of the most polite members here, and I also look to see your current posts. Let's be honest, there's always one idiot in the loop that figures all forum members are living bullseyes.

So, Jim, if you come up with a good topic for the forum I would be happy to respond to your ideas and remarks. I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I feel that the Main Street News Media will be no longer in influence in the U.S. by the end of December. 
They are destroying themselves by steering the narrative to madness instead of truth. 

This is a Rant I posted Monday: 
*Jim’s Rant For The Day. I get The Feel Today May Be Putting Us In The Last Month.*

*A lot of things are taking shape now that signals that we are winning and about to go to the public visible winning side of the precipice. I suggest you begin with the **Ben Fulford Blurb** today. Then make sure you listen to yesterday’s 14 Minute **Clif High podcast** in which he explains attacking the government employee’s surety bonds to take back control over our government quickly. 

Then watch the 43 minute **SGT podcast** on how one man did this very thing to two Ohio School Boards to force them to immediately end their school mask requirements. Folks, this is grabbing them by the balls and anyone can easily do it in their own communities. The government will even have to give you free legal help in doing it! 

This can also be done against medical doctors and hospital directors that continue to perpetuate the Plandemic hoax. All of this boils down to doing away with their insurance coverage so they can no longer work as government employees or in the medical world in the practice of medicine. It’s time we serve ourselves. 

By the way, the state School Board Associations talk to each other so I am sure word of this will travel fast. If you recall, during the '07-'09 bank collapse and bailout, one major insurance (AIG Insurance) was "somehow" bailed out because it was too dangerous to the government to lose it. As Clif points out only a few insurance companies issue government surety bonds. Could it be . . . ? 

In the background the Ghislaine Maxwell child sex trafficking trial is about to begin which will expose the ties between Jeffrey Epstein and Maxwell, as well as to a great many elite rulers being participants in pedophilia corruption. Then sprinkle in the collapsing Dollar, Durham indictments and the 2020 vote steal. * *It's going to be an exciting month indeed.*
*____*

Note that the Maxwell trial starts *next Monday* and is expected to run through December. You can be sure it will not be televised so the MSN Media can cover a lot of other false flag horrors during that trial. 

See Also: *A BRUTAL Slap in the Face of the Media *(8 Minute Video)
*


https://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-bin/forum.cgi?read=187602


*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> I feel that the Main Street News Media will be no longer in influence in the U.S. by the end of December.
> They are destroying themselves by steering the narrative to madness instead of truth.


I respectfully disagree.
The MSM is the propaganda arm of the left.
For them to stop what they are doing means the government would have to sanction it. That won't be happening any time soon.
All one has to do is look at the revolving door of government officials being hired by MSM when they retire or get away from the jobs they used to have.
It is eye-opening to see all the reporters/bureau chiefs/anchors, etc, etc, etc who are married to or related to someone in a dem administration.

Another thing...their ratings can take a nosedive and...they couldn't care less.
When you sign up for a cable or satellite package, they get a piece of what you pay every month.
And even though lots of people have cut the cable, lots more sign up.

Edit: What effect did the lawsuit money spent by the Washington Post and CNN change with Nick Sandmann?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> The MSM is the propaganda arm of the left.
> For them to stop what they are doing means the government would have to sanction it. That won't be happening any time soon.
> All one has to do is look at the revolving door of government officials being hired by MSM when they retire or get away from the jobs they used to have.
> ...


I tend to disagree as well, but not with the idea that they would stop their activity. I don't think Jim was making that claim.
If I understood his post correctly, he believes the MSM will continue their coverage of falsehoods and lies, but the people will begin to ignore them in greater numbers.
That's what I disagree with.

I believe the problem lies solely within the people. While we have seen evidence of some stepping up to loudly rebuke and resist their lies, I do not see this as a turning of the tide. Rather, it appears to just be the silent majority being a little less silent. The rest stay silent or don't want confrontation, which will allow the slumbering luddites to continue in their blissful ignorance, nodding in agreement with Lemon, Stelter, Reid, and Maddow.
People are happy to go along with what they perceive as the majority. There have been a few different experiments showing that humans, presented with enough opposition to what they feel is true, will go along with the group and ignore what they know to be false just to fit in.
Until the lie hits them personally, they just don't care.
This is why the media won't change their ways, and why their influence will eventually stagnate at a level they can accept.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*This from Far Side: * "I just love these things!, . . . Crunchy on the outside and a chewy center. 








*You are both right.* But lets for the sake of conversation add more angles into the fray,
but first realize that last week I saw a headline stating that Shark Week had a higher rating than CNN.

Suppose the military takes over the news media temporally?

Suppose an entire new satellite communication network system comes online in a few months shutting down the existing one?

Suppose the Biden Administration can no longer fund the MSN Media as it is now doing? 
Notice that they no longer have the ad customers they used to have. CNN loops the same commercial three times in succession now as filler.

Suppose actions take place from today through December that awakens the Sheeple even more and they turn off the MSN Media altogether in anger and disgust?

Suppose the main street news talking celebrities run and hide or disappear all together?

Suppose John Durham releases a dozen indictments against the News Heads for treason on the same day?

Suppose even the unheard of happens, FCC removes certain news shows because . . . ?

Now realize that any* one *of the new factors above could end the MSN Media overnight.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I believe the problem lies solely within the people. While we have seen evidence of some stepping up to loudly rebuke and resist their lies, I do not see this as a turning of the tide. *Rather, it appears to just be the silent majority being a little less silent.* 

I consider myself part of this silent majority. I do post here with all of the "polite words" I can establish and vent. But as for "the people," which I take to mean "*all of the American people,*" I doubt there are just about 5% to 10% who would be happy to grease a bullet with me.

What would most Americans gain by using their home and hearth as a shabby example of the fort at San Antonio? Would you keep your eyes on the attackers or on your wife and kids? And frankly, if I saw a man tell me openly that he is beating feet to run and save his family, I would just slip him a five-dollar-bill and a fistful of Hornady bullets.

Lots of guys brag, very few cast bullets at my house...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Suppose the military takes over the news media temporally?


I think the US military is way too compromised to do anything of value at this point.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Could a moderator close/lock this thread. It has drifted far away from my original post. 
thanks
BoF


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> Could a moderator close/lock this thread. It has drifted far away from my original post.
> thanks
> BoF


Is it something I said? WTH?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

KUSA: I agree with you in a way but for me the jury is still out on the military.

As Sun Tzu advises, "appear strong when you are weak and weak when you are strong."

If one assumes we are in a new type of World War one might bide their time until the time is right to strike.
We may be seeing a lot of deception possibly playing out. To make one's army appear to be on a rout to embolden the enemy into making a mistake is not new.

To hold an army in abayence until the citizens are begging it to strike for them is not new either.
There have been times when the military needed the citizens to help offer the price the citizens will have to pay as well for the military to win.
As the bible says, It depends on whose ass it is down in the ditch. The majority of the citizens must decide it's their ass down in the ditch now and are willing to do whatever it takes to get it out.

The truth is we will never know for sure about the military until this war is over.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I think the US military is way too compromised to do anything of value at this point.*

KUSA, I agree with you. Having said that, we all know that within our military there are hundreds, if not thousands, of "soldiers" that study, arm and infiltrate jobs we have never heard of. For example, when I knew nothing about the military I found out that some soldiers just cooked food. Oh, they had firearms, but they were there to make sure our front lines were secure and well-fed.

In short, nothing about our military surprises me anymore. If I was told that our most secret soldiers were in China for a yo-yo convention, my first guess would be our guys had Duncan products armed with the latest dangerous "whatever."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Could a moderator close/lock this thread. It has drifted far away from my original post.
> thanks
> BoF


Sorry buddy, we don't stop derailments in progress.
We only step in when the flames ignite. 😁

Let's try to keep things on tack. If someone wants to bring up a new topic, a new thread is the perfect place for it.

That said, we are still in the zone of "the media lied". They did against Kyle. They do regularly. I think that's the greater point that this has evolved to, and it's not a bad point to discuss.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

So your telling me that I have no input over a post that I created…..
Even though the discussion has left the original path of the intent of originator 

BoF


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> So your telling me that I have no input over a post that I created…..
> Even though the discussion has left the original path of the intent of originator
> 
> BoF


Input, yes. Control, no.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> So your telling me that I have no input over a post that I created…..
> Even though the discussion has left the original path of the intent of originator
> 
> BoF


Your original post was simply a statement. Go back and look for yourself. You never plotted a path for it to take. We appreciate you starting it. Now let us go down the rabbit hole regardless of where it takes us. Thank you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Could a moderator close/lock this thread. It has drifted far away from my original post.
> thanks
> BoF


I agree, derailments happen a lot. The topics have a flow and that flow can change and usually does. We've all seen this many times. 

So far this thread has not gotten out of control so I'm just watching the flow.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I’m done here. 
I’ve requested Carbonmedia to delete my account 

Good luck. 
BoF.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I doubt the forum software even _allows_ accounts to be deleted.

If you don't like the path a thread has taken, just don't read it any more. How difficult is that?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guys, I got a cup of coffee, had a great night's sleep and then I opened up this page. Yikes, it's a holiday, and these guys have been our friends for years. My guess is that I'm going to be trapped here as the snow has started to hit my deck. Anyway, have a great day, guys, and post some great things about the day you're having!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I’m done here.
> I’ve requested Carbonmedia to delete my account
> 
> Good luck.
> BoF.


What did I miss?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Auntie said:


> What did I miss?


BoF apparently doesn't want "his" threads to stray off-course.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

He has been around long enough to know that all threads go off topic at some point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

7515 said:


> I’m done here.
> I’ve requested Carbonmedia to delete my account
> 
> Good luck.
> BoF.


Of all the things that could cause one to leave, a thread going off-topic did it?

Welcome to the internet...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> BoF apparently doesn't want "his" threads to stray off-course.


But he never presented any parameters to follow. I think he may have emotional issues.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am blaming it on the pain or meds for the pain.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> Lessons learned
> 
> 4. Do not kick an armed man in the head


That would be like poking an angry tiger.... wonderful thing about natural selection...tends to wash away the trash.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

BoF disappeared and 7515 took his place.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

_Sigh_


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some possible good news for Kyle concerning civil suits:








Any civil rights lawsuit against Kyle Rittenhouse 'will fail,' legal analysts say


Following the jury's acquittal of Kyle Rittenhouse, the teenager who beat felony homicide charges over the deaths of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin, legal analysts contend any follow-up civil rights case "will fail" if prosecutors push for one.




www.washingtonexaminer.com





Bear in mind, just a legal scholar's opinion...
Good to hear that it's less likely that the DOJ has any chance of bringing a case since Kyle was not charged with a hate crime, nor was he an authority that could have violated anyone's civil rights.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

I stole this to go on my facebook page... I just wanted you to know you've been robbed lol


KUSA said:


>


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems the AR, according to an agreement, has been destroyed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Seems the AR, according to an agreement, has been destroyed.


Bummer. It wasn't even his, right?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Bummer. It wasn't even his, right?


I thought it was, but it was kept in Wisconsin 'cuz it was illegal to take it into the People's Republic of Illinois.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I thought it was, but it was kept in Wisconsin 'cuz it was illegal to take it into the People's Republic of Illinois.


Oh? I thought his friend let him borrow it to carry.
Hmmm...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

> "Black testified that shortly after he got an AR-15-style rifle, Rittenhouse expressed interest in one. During a trip to Black's family's hunting property in May 2020, Black agreed to buy a rifle for Rittenhouse, who was 17 and couldn't lawfully buy or possess one.
> Black said he used Rittenhouse's money to make the purchase.
> Black said they discussed knowing it was illegal, but agreed Rittenhouse wouldn't get the gun himself until he turned 18. They shot a couple hundred rounds that week, Black testified, and that was the only time Rittenhouse had used the weapon until Aug. 25, 2020."


(source: Kyle Rittenhouse's friend, Dominick Black, testifies he bought the gun used in Kenosha shootings)

You're right, Rittenhouse gave the money to Black, but Black would retain ownership to avoid the straw purchase crime.


----------

